# Confusión con los pronombres demostrativos en el alemán



## chuu

Hola gente tengo una seria confusión con los pronombres demostrativos en el alemán, he visto varias fuentes y mientras más busco más y más me confundo. Lo único que deseo saber que es cada cosa.

Primero, veo que el pronombre *der *se usa para referirse a esto, eso y aquello. 

También veo que podemos usar *diser* para referise a esto.

Por otra parte también tenemos *jener* que se usa para eso (Creo que esto ya no se usa y solo escritura formal no?)

Hasta aquí todo bien, el problema es que veo otras formas que me confunden mucho, por ejemplo:

-*Dort* ist ein Restaurant.

Dort se usa para eso? también puede usarse para esto? cuando se que debo usar der o dort?

-*Dies* ist Natur.

Porque ahí se usa Dies? Tengo entendido que Dies es una forma abreviada de "Dieses" y aprendí que "Dieses" es neutro así que porqué se usa Dies?

-*Das* sind meine Hunde.

Porque das sind? no debería ser das ist? O sea que Das sind puede significar "estos son y esos/aquellos son"? Y si es así, entonces si yo digo "Das ist" eso entonces aparte de signfificar "eso es" también podría significar "esto es"? Entonces cuando sé que debo usar esto o las otras formas que puse previamente?

Alguien podría explicarme forma sencilla todas estas dudas? Se los agradecería muchísimo


----------



## anahiseri

chuu said:


> -*Dort* ist ein Restaurant.


dort = allí


----------



## anahiseri

chuu said:


> Dies



Igual que en español puedes decir
*Esto es la *naturaleza* 

*


----------



## anahiseri

*das* y *dies* se puede usar en general tambien en masculino, femenino y plural
En español también decimos, creo,
ESTO son mis perros
Y ponemos igualmente el verbo en plural


----------



## anahiseri

Dieser = este, ese
Jener =  aquel. (Efectivamente se usa poco en el lenguaje hablado


----------



## chuu

Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración, algo más que me gustaría preguntar es que dices que Dieser también se usa para "eso/aquello" sin embargo según lo que he leído solo se usa para "esto", realmente también se puede usar para cosas que no están cerca?

Y otra cosa más, que debería saber del Da? Significa lo mismo que Dort?

Gracias!!


----------



## anahiseri

1) *dieser* es más bien *este. *En español tenemos 3 niveles: esto,  eso, aquello. En alemán, igual que en inglés, solo hay dos:
*dieser*, *jener*, y encima, como hemos dicho, el *jener* no se usa mucho. 
Lo que se hace en el lenguaje hablado es usar el artículo, *der, *a menudo con "da": *der da*, para algo que se parece más al "ese" que al "este". 
2) *da* es más o menos lo mismo que *dort, * aunque *dort* suele estar  más lejos. 

Pregunta sin miedo si tienes más dudas.


----------



## chuu

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones, solo para confirmar de que haya entendido todo bien aquí abajo pondré lo que he entendido sobre todo este asunto, si hay algo que está mal no dudes en corregirme:

-*Der *(Como pronombre demostrativo): Es el más utilizado en el lenguaje hablado y se caracteriza porque se puede utilizar para *esto, eso y aquello*. En el lenguaje hablado se tiende a colocar Da y Hier para distinguirlo de los artículos definidos,_ Ej: der Mann hier, die Frau da y das Kind hier._

-*Dieser*: Se usa para indicar algo que queda cerca por ende hace referencia a *esto *y cabe destacar que casi no se usa en el lenguaje hablado pero si es muy utilizado en el lenguaje escrito.

-*Jener*: Se usa para *eso o aquello* pero casi no se usa en el lenguaje hablado y solo se limita a textos formales.

-*Derjenige*: Se usa para *eso o aquello* pero se usa un poco de manera distinta ya que se usa como en el inglés se usa "that one" y cabe destacar que es bastante usado tanto en el lenguaje hablado como en el lenguaje escrito. (¿Así?)

-*Dort/Da*: Ambos significan *allí o allá *y la diferencia es que Dort hace énfasis en que el sujeto está más lejos. También pueden servir para indicar existencia de algo, es como decir "hay..." o el "there is/are" del inglés. _Ej: Dort is ein Mann dort/da o Da ist eine Frau. _(¿Así?)

-*Das/Dies (Dieses)*: Son de libre uso y se puede usar para indicar *esto, eso y aquello* además pueden usarse tanto en *singular como en plural*, _Ej: Dieses sind mein Haustiere o Das Kinder sind gut_. (¿Así?)

¿Hay algo que no haya entendido bien? ¿Hay algo que me esté faltando por saber?

Perdona si estoy haciendo muchas preguntas pero es que esto es algo demasiado básico y siento que no puedo avanzar correctamente sin saberme algo tan básico, muchas gracias por la ayuda sinceramente.


----------



## anahiseri

chuu said:


> -*Dieser*: Se usa para indicar algo que queda cerca por ende hace referencia a *esto *y cabe destacar que casi no se usa en el lenguaje hablado pero si es muy utilizado en el lenguaje escrito.



sí se usa en el lenguaje hablado ! ! !
*derjenige* es un uso más difícil, olvídate de momento
*da ist* en efecto, es como "hay"


chuu said:


> *Das/Dies (Dieses)*: Son de libre uso y se puede usar para indicar *esto, eso y aquello* además pueden usarse tanto en *singular como en plural*, _Ej: Dieses sind mein Haustiere o Das Kinder sind gut_. (¿Así?)


No, ojo. *Dies sind meine Haustiere* vale, pero la segunda frase no: si pones el nombre (Kinder) detrás, estás usando el *das *como artículo, y entonces tiene que concordar en género y número. Este uso "libre" es, digamos, para presentar a alguien o a una cosa:
Das ist mein Vater.
Das ist meine Schwester.
Das ist mein Garten 
Das *sind *meine Kinder. 
Se puede decir incluso:  Das ist er. -- Das ist sie --- Das sind sie. (_es él, es ella, son ellos)

Supongo que habrá más usos, pero hay que ir poco a poco . Con mucho gusto seguiré aclarándote lo que necesites. _


----------



## chuu

Mil gracias! Me ha quedado más claro todo este asunto de los pronombres demostrativos!


----------



## elroy

anahiseri said:


> En español también decimos, creo,
> ESTO son mis perros


 ¿De veras?


----------



## anahiseri

elroy said:


> ¿De veras?


Confieso que me han entrado dudas ahora.


----------



## anahiseri

pero las dudas se me han quitado al ver que Google da más de tres millones de "hits" para "esto son".


----------



## Peterdg

anahiseri said:


> pero las dudas se me han quitado al ver que Google da más de tres millones de "hits" para "esto son".


No te fíes de los números que te da google como resultado de una búsqueda.

Si buscas "esto son", sí te dice que hay unos millones de correspondencias. Ahora, intenta ir a la página 10. Te dirá que no existe; es decir que ni siquiera hay 200 resultados.

Además, es posible encontrar cualquier tontería en internet.


----------

